# Dixie Dew Bottle



## logueb (Feb 22, 2007)

Cap, Ever heard of this brand " Dixie Dew"?  This is one that came out of the swamp dig (1930's stuff).  It is embossed "Dixie Dew Beverage Company , Waynesboro, Georgia".  Was this a regional company or just a local bottler?


----------



## logueb (Feb 22, 2007)

Close-up.


----------



## capsoda (Feb 22, 2007)

It was fairly regional bottle 3 maybe 4 states that I am aware of.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm going to add my little bit. This is what I know about your bottle. This bottle looks like an early 40's standard mold at LGW. I've seen this same bottle with brand change at the same spot where Dixie Dew is embossed. Don't know a lot about embossed bottles from Ga.. Now I've never seen this bottle outside of  Burke co. my guess was that it was local but caps says differnt so lets go with what he said. So can I guess you live someplace in the CSRA. Also Dixie Dew was made by Refreshing Beverages and Dixie Dew bottling of Waynesboro. They have 3 styles of painted lable that I know of made between 48-54. Bottles are 12 oz. clear, green background w/ a cotton boll picture. These are hard to get bottles. Hope this helps


----------



## capsoda (Feb 22, 2007)

It was sold in ma and pa type stores in eastern Alabama and north Florida and possibly South Carolina as well as it's home state of Georgia. I used to find them quite often but seldom see them now.


----------

